
Machine Learning Algorithms Examples in MatLab/Octave - trekhleb
https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-octave
======
minimaxir
How much of the code/comments is from Andrew Ng's course (also done in
MatLab/Octave with fill-in-the-blanks style problem solving), and how much is
original work?

~~~
andyjohnson0
I've done that course, and some these files look very similar to the
boilerplate code that you have to modify/complete for the weekly coursework.
Comments seem to have been removed and some refomatting done.

Edit: As jszymborski points out, there an attribution of the source in the
readme.md.

~~~
jszymborski
Some attribution seems to be there in the beginning of the README

> "In most cases the explanations are based on [this
> great]([https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
> learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)) machine learning
> course."

EDIT: It was added 6hrs ago [https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-
octave/commit/f...](https://github.com/trekhleb/machine-learning-
octave/commit/f87d3d0afcecf546e3a5282a70890615233b8536#diff-04c6e90faac2675aa89e2176d2eec7d8)

~~~
trekhleb
Yes, links to the Andrew Ng course is on every README of the repo: on top of
the main README.md and in the "References" section of each internal README.md.

------
gyre007
When I was learning R a while ago I hacked on similar things [1]. I even took
a shot at Linear Regression in Elixir [2]

[1] [https://github.com/milosgajdos83/ml-
examples/tree/master/rla...](https://github.com/milosgajdos83/ml-
examples/tree/master/rlang)

[2] [https://github.com/milosgajdos83/ml-
examples/tree/master/eli...](https://github.com/milosgajdos83/ml-
examples/tree/master/elixirlang/ml)

